# outputText keine 0 anzeigen



## remus (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgendes Problem:

ich gebe in JSF per

```
<h:outputText id="textPLZ" value="#{contact.address[0].zipCode}"
						styleClass="outputText">
```
einen Integer auf die Seite aus.

Nun möchte ich aber, dass wenn der Integer leer ist (0) keine 0 angezeigt wird. Konnte nirgends eine Lösung finden, habt Ihr eine Idee ?


----------



## maki (20. Mai 2008)

Nimm doch eine EL Experssion die auf 0 prüft im rendered Attribut, oder den ternären Operator der EL.


----------



## remus (20. Mai 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nimm doch eine EL Experssion die auf 0 prüft im rendered Attribut, oder den ternären Operator der EL.



Hättest du da evtl ein Beispiel ?


----------



## remus (20. Mai 2008)

Hab das Beispiel nun mit Google selbst gefunden, vielen Dank


----------

